# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Dinosaurët dhe feja?

## iliria e para

E kemi te njohur qe me dhjetra milinone vjetesh para se te krijohet njeriu kishin eksistuare kafshe te tjera si psh. dinosauret.
Kush i kishte krijuar keto dhe tjerat qe jetuane me dhjetra miliona vjete?
A kishin shpirte?
Kush i zhduki?
A flitet per keto ne ndonje liber fetar?
Pikerisht kete pyetje ja drejtoj atyre qe mendojne se jane fetare.

----------


## Iliri88

> _Postuar më parë nga iliria e para_ 
> *E kemi te njohur qe me dhjetra milinone vjetesh para se te krijohet njeriu kishin eksistuare kafshe te tjera si psh. dinosauret.
> Kush i kishte krijuar keto dhe tjerat qe jetuane me dhjetra miliona vjete?
> A kishin shpirte?
> Kush i zhduki?
> A flitet per keto ne ndonje liber fetar?
> Pikerisht kete pyetje ja drejtoj atyre qe mendojne se jane fetare.*


Iliria e Para,

Dinosauret, si dhe c'do zbulim tjeter rreth natyres se planetit perbejne nje problem te rrezikshem per fene si institucion.  Kur nje fe te thote qe eshte e verteta, fillimi dhe fundi, dhe ne fund nuk ka brenda letersise se saj ndonje njohuri per egzistencen e krijesave te natyres, kjo shkakton sfidimin e saj.  Kur nje fe(perralle semitike) te thote qe bota eshte rreth 4 mije vjecare, dhe zbulimet arkeologjike tregojne ndertesa qe jane 8 mije vjecare, injoranca e fese del ne drite.  Kur kafka e njeriut zbulohet nga dheu dhe mosha e saj eshte 150 mije vjecare, te ben te mendosh per idiotsine e teorise se krijimit dhe varferine e mendjes se atyre qe besojne perralla te tilla semitike.  Ky eshte shkaku qe asnjeni prej tyre nuk kishte aftesine per tiu pergjigjur temes.  Ne trurin e tyre, llogjika perbehet vetem nga dy kushte:

1. Allahu e deshi
2. Allahu nuk e deshi

Dhe keshtu shpjegohet c'do fenomen i natyres, c'do ngjarje historike.  Me trego tani se sa mundim i duhet trurit te njeriut per te perdorur nje llogjike te tille?  Llogjiken me dy kushte e ka c'do kafshe.  Per kafshen, aty gjindet ushqim, ose aty nuk gjindet ushqim.

Librat fetar nuk flasin per dinosauret sepse shkrimtaret e tyre ishin njerez te paedukuar dhe librat e tyre ishin produkt i injorances dhe frikes se tyre.  Idete e tyre linden ne shpella dhe shkretetira.  Kufizimi ne librat fetar i llojeve pasqyron kufizimin e diturise se shkrimtarit dhe te njohurise se tij mbi natyren.  Ne fund, qellimi i ketyre librave nuk ka qene ndonjehere njohuria e jetes dhe e natyres, qellimi i tyre ka qene kontrollimi i njeriut, pushtimi dhe sundimi i tij.  

Per njerzimin ka vetem nje rruge:  Vazhdimin e shkences dhe sfidimin e injorances.  Nese gjate rruges takojme zotin, mire, por genjeshtrat e semitikeve nuk mund te merren si baze per egzistencen e tij.  Sidomos kur keto genjeshtra jane themeluar me qellimin e pushtimit dhe sundimit te popujve.



Shendet,

I

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Iliria e Para,
> 
> Dinosauret, si dhe c'do zbulim tjeter rreth natyres se planetit perbejne nje problem te rrezikshem per fene si institucion.  Kur nje fe te thote qe eshte e verteta, fillimi dhe fundi, dhe ne fund nuk ka brenda letersise se saj ndonje njohuri per egzistencen e krijesave te natyres, kjo shkakton sfidimin e saj.  Kur nje fe(perralle semitike) te thote qe bota eshte rreth 4 mije vjecare, dhe zbulimet arkeologjike tregojne ndertesa qe jane 8 mije vjecare, injoranca e fese del ne drite.  Kur kafka e njeriut zbulohet nga dheu dhe mosha e saj eshte 150 mije vjecare, te ben te mendosh per idiotsine e teorise se krijimit dhe varferine e mendjes se atyre qe besojne perralla te tilla semitike.  Ky eshte shkaku qe asnjeni prej tyre nuk kishte aftesine per tiu pergjigjur temes.  Ne trurin e tyre, llogjika perbehet vetem nga dy kushte:
> 
> 1. Allahu e deshi
> 2. Allahu nuk e deshi
> 
> Dhe keshtu shpjegohet c'do fenomen i natyres, c'do ngjarje historike.  Me trego tani se sa mundim i duhet trurit te njeriut per te perdorur nje llogjike te tille?  Llogjiken me dy kushte e ka c'do kafshe.  Per kafshen, aty gjindet ushqim, ose aty nuk gjindet ushqim.
> 
> ...


  Keshtu sa per informate , se me duket se nuk paske haber nga Kurani . Ajo qe thua ti se bota eshte e vjeter 5756 vite  ka te bej me besimin cifut dhe kristijan , ata e besojne kete .
  Ndresa sa i perket fese Islame , krijimi i unniversit eshte 18.5 bilion vite i vjeter dhe toka 4,5 bilion vite e vjeter . 
  Lexo ma shum , shkruaj me pak por te pakten sakt !!!

----------


## ILovePejaa

Iliri88, te lumtë. 

Gostivari_usa, librat fetare kane shume, shume metafora dhe hiperbolizime, këtu përfshihet koranin gjithashtu. Kam qene moderator ne ate forumi nje kohe (ne forumin e vjeter), dhe tani jam penduare.

Iliri88, si një mik, te rekomandoj te lexoni shkrimet e Richard Feynman, njeri nga librat e tij eshte Meaning of It All: Thoughts of a Citizen Scientist. Unë e kam ne PDF, dhe nëse keni dëshire, te dërgoj me post elektronike apo disi ... eshte vetem rreth 100 faqe.

-------------
-- I can live with doubt and uncertainty and not knowing. I think it is much more interesting to live not knowing than to have answers that might be wrong. 

--It is in the admission of ignorance and the admission of uncertainty that there is a hope for the continuous motion of human beings in some direction that doesn't get confined, permanently blocked, as it has so many times before in various periods in the history of man.

Richard Feynman.
---------------


The pleasure of finding things out  
Pjesa e fundit është e rëndësishme.

Përshëndetje te gjithëve,
Dardani

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Ndresa sa i perket fese Islame , krijimi i unniversit eshte 18.5 bilion vite i vjeter dhe toka 4,5 bilion vite e vjeter . 
>   Lexo ma shum , shkruaj me pak por te pakten sakt !!!


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete, Kurani ska lidhje me kete qe ti po e thua,  kete e ka vertetuar  shkenca por Kurani nuk e permend askund dhe kete ti mundohesh ti veshesh kuranit te shenjte por fatkeqesisht nuk e ka pasur

----------


## Milkway

mire e ka gostivar usa se kur'ani nuk thot se bota eshte krijuar para  5767 viteve
edhe nese ju e lexoni kur'anin nuk do te thot se keni me gjet aty diqka nese nuk e studioni mire 
ky eshte problemi i te gjitheve se mendojn se me nje te lexume do te kuptojn jo jo
duheni me studiu mire 
kalofshi shum mire

----------


## Dragut

> mire e ka gostivar usa se kur'ani nuk thot se bota eshte krijuar para  5767 viteve
> edhe nese ju e lexoni kur'anin nuk do te thot se keni me gjet aty diqka nese nuk e studioni mire 
> ky eshte problemi i te gjitheve se mendojn se me nje te lexume do te kuptojn jo jo
> duheni me studiu mire 
> kalofshi shum mire



Ej po do ta propzojmë kët kuranin që të zëvendësojë, tekstet e matematikës, kimisë, biologjisë.

Matematika=zoti osht 1
Kimia=derri nuk haet se bo reaksion
Biologjia=zoti nuk përbëhet nga molekulat
Kriminologji=vrisni të gjithë ata që nuk ju binden

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Kjo nuk eshte e vertete, Kurani ska lidhje me kete qe ti po e thua,  kete e ka vertetuar  shkenca por Kurani nuk e permend askund dhe kete ti mundohesh ti veshesh kuranit te shenjte por fatkeqesisht nuk e ka pasur



Je i sigurte qe Kurani nuk e thot kete Jimmychrist ?!!! Si thua ti nese une te sjell fakte per kete qe them , do ti marresh fjalet prap ose jo  :buzeqeshje:  ?!!!

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Je i sigurte qe Kurani nuk e thot kete Jimmychrist ?!!! Si thua ti nese une te sjell fakte per kete qe them , do ti marresh fjalet prap ose jo  ?!!!


Jo ti vetem me sjell kaptinen e Kuranit ku shkruan ky numer 18 bilion vite ska nevoj te me elaborosh se do mundohem vete.

----------


## vampiro

gjeta prova te patundshme

----------


## kokLLICA

> Iliria e Para,
> 
> Librat fetar nuk flasin per dinosauret sepse shkrimtaret e tyre ishin njerez te paedukuar dhe librat e tyre ishin produkt i injorances dhe frikes se tyre.  Idete e tyre linden ne shpella dhe shkretetira.  Kufizimi ne librat fetar i llojeve pasqyron kufizimin e diturise se shkrimtarit dhe te njohurise se tij mbi natyren.  Ne fund, qellimi i ketyre librave nuk ka qene ndonjehere njohuria e jetes dhe e natyres, qellimi i tyre ka qene kontrollimi i njeriut, pushtimi dhe sundimi i tij.  
> 
> Per njerzimin ka vetem nje rruge:  Vazhdimin e shkences dhe sfidimin e injorances.  Nese gjate rruges takojme zotin, mire, por genjeshtrat e semitikeve nuk mund te merren si baze per egzistencen e tij.  Sidomos kur keto genjeshtra jane themeluar me qellimin e pushtimit dhe sundimit te popujve.
> 
> I



Osht fakt qe fetë ju kan distancu shkences , historikisht shkenctaret jane denu rrept nga kisha nese kan zbuluar diqka ne kundershtim me kishen.  
Mirpo sa i perket Islamit edhe krejt tjeter. Islami i fton njerz qe te studiojn krijesat e Allahut. PO citoj nje hadith te Muhamedit s.a.v.s  "Gjumi i dijetarit eshte me i mir se namazi i te paditurit".
E sa i perket "Shkrimit te Kur'anit nga njerz te paedukuar" siq i quan ti osht krejt absurde. Per mos me thene kete qe e the ti Allahu e privoj Muhamedin s.a.v.s prej shkrimit dhe leximit. Shume zbulime nga shkenctaret qe i kan zbulu me teknik dhe mjete te sofistikuara gjenden ne Kur'an qysh para 1400 viteve.
Une i kisha cek vetem 2 ose 3 . Mirpo nese doni mund te ju paraqes shum me teper. 


ZGJERIMI I UNIVERSIT

Në Kuran, i cili u shpall katërmbëdhjetë shekuj më parë, në kohën kur shkenca e astronomisë ishte akoma primitive, zgjerimi I universit përshkruhet në këtë mënyrë:
Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë. 
(Edh-Dharijat 47)
Fjala qiell e përmendur në këtë ajet është përdorur në vende të ndryshme në Kuran me kuptimin e hapësirës dhe universit. Edhe këtu, kjo fjalë është përdorur me këtë kuptim. Me fjalë të tjera, në Kuran është shpallur se universi zgjerohet. Pikërisht, ky është përfundimi I arritur sot prej shkencës.
Deri para fillimit të shekullit XX, i vetmi mendim i përhapur në të gjithë botën e shkencës ishte se universi ruan një gjendje konstante dhe ka ekzistuar përherë pa fillim. Por kërkimet, vëzhgimet dhe rrezultatet e marra prej aparaturave moderne vërtetuan se universi në të vërtetë ka një fillim; argument për këtë është fakti se ai zgjerohet vazhdimisht.
Në fillimet e shekullit XX, fizikanti rus Alexander Friedmann dhe kozmologu belg Georges Lemaitre llogaritën teorikisht se universi është në lëvizje të vazhdueshme dhe zgjerohet.
Ky fakt u vërtetua gjithashtu prej të dhënave të vëzhguara më 1929. Astronauti amerikan Edwin Hubble, ndërsa po vëzhgonte qiellin me një teleskop, zbuloi se yjet dhe galaktikat largoheshin vazhdimisht nga njëra-tjetra. Një Edwin Hubble me teleskopin e tij gjigand univers, ku çdo gjë lëviz vazhdimisht duke u larguar prej çdo gjëje tjetër, nënkupton një univers vazhdimisht në zgjerim.
Vëzhgimet e kryera në vitet në vazhdim vërtetuan se universi është në zgjerim e sipër. Përsëri del në pah saktësia e habitshme e ajetit kuranor, i cili përdor një folje të kohës së tashme për të përshkruar vazhdimësinë e këtij zgjerimi. Ky argument është sqaruar në Kuran në një kohë kur askush nuk kishte as idenë më të vogël rreth këtyre fakteve.


SHENJAT E GISHTËRINJVE.

Çdo njeri,duke përfshirë edhe binjakët që mezi dallohen nga njëri-tjetri, ka shenjat e tij të veçanta të gishtërinjve. Me fjalë të tjera,identiteti i secilit është i koduar në majat e gishtërinjve të tij. Ky sistem i koduar mund të krahasohet me sistemin e kodit të vijave,i cili përdoret në ditët tona për identifikimin e prodhimeve të ndryshme,si prodhimet industriale apo ushqimore.
A mendon njeriu se nuk do t'i mbledhim eshtrat e tij? Po,do t'i
mbledhim!Madje Ne jemi të zotë t'i krijojmë përsëri edhe majat e
gishtërinjve të tij! (El Kijame 3-4)
Theksimi i shenjave të gishtërinjve ka një domethënie mjaft të veçantë, sepse secili ka shenjën e tij unike të gishtërinjve,e cila nuk i ngjason askujt.
Çdo person që jeton apo ka jetuar në këtë botë ka formën e tij unike të shenjave të gishtërinjve.Për këtë arsye,shenjat e gishtërinjve janë një provë mjaft e rëndësishme e identitetit,ndaj dhe sot përdoren pikërisht për këtë qëllim.
Por më e rëndësishmja është se kjo veçori e shenjave të gishtërinjve u zbulua nga fundit i shekullit XIX.Përpara kësaj periudhe,njerëzit i shihnin shenjat e gishtërinjve si disa rrathë të zakonshëm,pa ndonjë rëndësi apo kuptim specifik. Është Kurani ai që na flet për këtë karakterisikë dalluese të shenjave të gishtërinjve,e cila nuk u kuptua veçse në ditët tona.
Çdo njeri,duke përfshirë edhe binjakët që mezi dallohen nga njëri-tjetri,ka shenjat e tij të veçanta të gishtërinjve. Me fjalë të tjera, identiteti i secilit është i koduar në majat e gishtërinjve të tij.Ky sistem i koduar mund të krahasohet me sistemin e kodit të vijave,i cili përdoret në ditët tona për identifikimin e Prodhimeve të ndryshme,si prodhimet industriale apo ushqimore.


MREKULLI MATEMATIKORE NË KUR'AN

Kurani përmban edhe një sërë mrekullish matematikore. Një shembull konkret i këtyre mrekullive është numri i përbashkët që del nga përsëritja e disa fjalëve të caktuara. Këto fjalë, të cilat kanë lidhje me njëra-tjetrën, përsëriten me të njëjtin numër në mënyrë të habitshme. Më poshtë janë përmendur këto fjalë si dhe numrat e përsëritur në Kuran:
Shprehja shtatë qiej përsëritet shtatë herë në Kuran. Gjithashtu, edheshprehja krijimi i qiejve përsëritet shtatë herë në Kuran.

Shtatë qiej 7 herë 
Krijimi i qiejve 7 herë 

Fjala ditë, në numrin njëjës, përsëritet 365 herë. Po kjo fjalë, në numrin shumës, përsëritet 30 herë. Ndërsa fjala hënë, përsëritet 12 herë në Kuran. Nuk duhet të harrojmë se lëvizja e hënës është baza e kalendarit hënor, i cili, ashtu si dhe kalendari diellor, ka 12 muaj.

Ditë 365 herë
Ditët 30 herë
Hëna 12 herë


Fjala tradhëti dhe fjala i keq përsëriten nga 16 herë në Kuran.
Fjalët bimë dhe pemë përsëriten nga 26 herë në Kuran.

I tradhëti 16 herë
I keq 16 herë

Bimë 26 herë
Pemë 26 herë


Fjala dënim përsëritet 117 herë në Kuran, ndërsa fjala falje, e cila është një nga bazat themelore të Kuranit, përsëritet dy herë më tepër, pra 234 herë.
Dënim 117 herë
Falje 2 x 117 = 234

Fjalathuaj është përmendur nga 332 herë. Po aq herë është përmendur edhe fjala thanë.
Thuaj 332 herë
Thanë 332 herë

Fjalët Dunía (jeta e kësaj bote) dhe Ahiret (jeta e botës tjetër) janë përmendur nga 115 herë secila.

Fjalët shejtan dhe ëngjëll përsëriten nga 88 herë në Kuran.

Fjala besim dhe fjala mosbesim përsëriten nga 25 herë në Kuran.

Fjala zekat përsëritet 32 herë. Edhe fjala begati përsëritet 32 herë në Kuran. Zekati është nje taksë vjetore, e cila është e barabartë me 2,5 % të pasurisë, dhe jepet nga të pasurit për të varfrit. Në shumë ajete kuranore dhe fjalë të Profetit përmendet se Zekati është pastrim dhe begati për pasurinë e njeriut.

Fjala të mirët përsëritet 6 herë, ndërsa fjala të këqinjtë  përsëritet dy herë më pak, pra 3 herë.

Fjalët verë-ngrohtë dhe dimër-ftohtë përsëriten nga 5 herë në Kuran.

Gjithashtu edhe fjalët verë (pije alkoolike) dhe dehje përsëriten nga 6 herë në Kuran.

Fjala pasuri përsëritet 26 herë, ndërsa fjala varfëri përsëritet dy herë më pak, pra 13 herë.

Në shumë ajete kuranore janë përmendur edhe fazat e krijimit të njeriut.Për këtë le të marrim për shembull ajetin kuranor të mëposhtëm:
Ne e kemi krijuar njeriun nga toka. Pataj e bëmë pikë (nutfetun) në një vend të sigurtë (në mitrën e nënës). Pastaj e shndërruam pikën në alek, pastaj alekun e shndërruam në copë mishi (mudga) pastaj këtë copë mishi e shndërruam në eshtra, pastaj eshtrave u veshëm mishin, pastaj e bëmë njeriun krijesë tjetër (me shpirt). I lartë është Allahu, Krijuesi më i mirë. (El-Muminun: 10-14)

Pra fazat e krijimit janë: tokë, pikë (farë), diçka e varur, copë mishi, eshtra dhe mish. Po të bëjmë një mbledhje të shumës së përgjithshme të përmendjes së këtyre fazave, përftojmë numrin 65. Po kaq herë është përmendur edhe fjala njeri"

Njeriu 65

Toka Turab 17
Pikë Nutfetun 12
Copë mishi Alek 6
Eshtra Mudga 3
Diçka e varur Idham 15
Mishi Lahm 12

Shuma 65

Besoj se askush nuk mund të thojë se është rastësi.
Nese jeni te interesuar mund te paraqes edhe shum mrekulli tjera. 
Islam is only solution

----------


## mesia4ever

> E kemi te njohur qe me dhjetra milinone vjetesh para se te krijohet njeriu kishin eksistuare kafshe te tjera si psh. dinosauret.
> Kush i kishte krijuar keto dhe tjerat qe jetuane me dhjetra miliona vjete?
> A kishin shpirte?
> Kush i zhduki?
> A flitet per keto ne ndonje liber fetar?
> Pikerisht kete pyetje ja drejtoj atyre qe mendojne se jane fetare.


Bibla nuk flet per dinosauret as per pinguinet sepse nuk eshte e nevojshme qe te permenden sepse kurrfare roli kjo nuk luan. Bibla ne qender e ka marredhenien e Perendise me njeriun.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Bibla nuk flet per dinosauret as per pinguinet sepse nuk eshte e nevojshme qe te permenden sepse kurrfare roli kjo nuk luan. Bibla ne qender e ka marredhenien e Perendise me njeriun.


E sakte , por nje prift kristijan ne nje nje veper te tij u shpreh se : 
" Dinosauret kurre nuk kane ekzistuar dhe se Toka-bota eshte e vjeter 5780 vite(perafersisht) dhe se Perendija i ka vu fosilet e dinosaureve ne toke me qellim qe te testoj besimin tone ndaj Perendise" 
Per mendimin tim ,nuk ekziston pergjigje me shkencore dhe me e drejte se kjo. 
Njeriu meriton 10 te pastert  :buzeqeshje:  

Gostivari_usa

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

> Bibla nuk flet per dinosauret as per pinguinet sepse nuk eshte e nevojshme qe te permenden sepse kurrfare roli kjo nuk luan. Bibla ne qender e ka marredhenien e Perendise me njeriun.


nuk flet se .... :Mos:   ndoshta se edhe perendia ka ardhur prej tyre  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Artson

*Sikur ta dinit sesa qesharake jeni...

Flm qe ekzistoni, ka momente te trishtuara qe ju kam doze humori ju besimtaret LOL

Cdo ish' jeta ime pa ju valle ? :P*

----------


## Qyfyre

“Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë. “

”A mendon njeriu se nuk do t'i mbledhim eshtrat e tij? Po,do t'i
mbledhim!Madje Ne jemi të zotë t'i krijojmë përsëri edhe majat e
gishtërinjve të tij!” 

Keto jane fakte shkencore dhe prova?

pastaj ato punet e fjaleve dhe sa here jane ne kuran nuk jane rastesi po thjesht budalliqe. kurani ka me mijera fjale dhe po ti numurosh sa here eshte paraqitur secila, mund te zgjedhesh ato qe shkojne me numrin.

P.S. Te shkrimi im "qielli" esht permendur vetem 1 here, se ka vetem nje qiell.

"Puna" 1 here
"Budalliqe" 1 here

qe tregon realitetin ne Shqiperi qe puna konsiderohet budallik

Mund te kundershtohen keto fakte?

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Bibla nuk flet per dinosauret as per pinguinet sepse nuk eshte e nevojshme qe te permenden sepse kurrfare roli kjo nuk luan. *Bibla ne qender e ka marredhenien e Perendise me njeriun.*




Nuk i permend ngase sipas nje prifti shpjegimi i fosileve te dinasaurve eshte i tille " Perendija i ka fut fosilet e dinosaurve per te testuar besimin tone ." Pra krejt bota ( e mencur ) pranon qe Toka eshte e vjeter 4.5 bilion vite , pasuesit e Bibles thuajne qe eshte 5785 vite ( perafersisht ) .
Bibla ne qender paska maredhenie e Perendise me njeriun?!! Per cilat maredhenie e ke fjelen ti mesia4ever. Per vrasjen e femijeve te Egjiptit ?!! 
Mesia4ever , aq shum ta kane lare dhe shperlare trurin misionaret sa qe nuk je ne gjendje te kuptojsh te verteten. 
E verteta eshte se Dielli u krijua para e jo Toka !!! E verteta eshte se nga erresira nuk krijohet drita , por drita krijohet nga yjet. Vetem ne Bibel drita krijohet nga erresira , pasi perendija e ndan driten nga erresira. 
_Me siguri do te thuash skane rendesi keto gabime shkencore ne Bibel_ ,* Bibla ne qender ka maredheniet e Perendise me njeriun!!!*

Me respekt Gostivari_usa 

P.S. " E ke llogjiken e shendoshe - vetem vazhdo me ate llogjik se ke te shkojsh shum para mesia4ever"

----------


## land

Kurani thote qe ne fillim u krijua toka,pastaj 7 qiejt per dy dite,çfare perallash

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Kurani thote qe ne fillim u krijua toka,pastaj 7 qiejt per dy dite,çfare perallash


Nga  nofka qe ke dukesh qe je njeri i ri ne vite , si duket akoma je ne fazen e adoleshences.
Per temat lidhur me adoleshencen , mund te dish me shum , po per Kuranin fillimisht duhet te lexojsh e pastaj te folish. 
Kur flet goja para mendje eshte shum keq. Kete pune po ben ti.

----------


## land

Mos u merr me nofken time se nuk di asgje ti,merru me 7qiejt qe u krijuan ne dy dite,dhe budalliqet e tjera,me qe ra fjala,ti permbahemi dhe temes,a thote ndonje gje kurani per dinosauret?????????????

----------

